

Fantasy Sports Business Opportunity - jakewolf
http://www.darrenherman.com/2008/09/15/fantasy-sports-business-opportunity/

======
fusionman
Check out teamrankings.com for statistics. Check out
Ultimatefootballnetwork.com for fantasy sports. UFN just had some coverage
from the TC50.

I am also aware of a new site coming out that will allow trading of sports
figures.

